# (Web-)Server mit Windows & .NET-Framework



## SixDark (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Anbieter, der mir einen Web-Server anbietet, der neben den eigentlichen Web-Anforderungen (HTML-Seiten, PHP...) noch folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt:

1. Windows Server
2. .NET Framework & ASP.NET
3. voller root-Zugriff
4. Installation von eigener Software möglich

Punkt 4 deswegen, weil wir dort ein Office-Archiv-Programm (sowas wie ELO-Office von LEITZ) installieren wollen. Auf dieses müssen 4 Benutzer zugreifen. Zusätzlich soll dort eine (Kunden-)Datenbank liegen (ich weiß nocht nicht ob MS-SQL-Server, Access oder MySQL...) auf der 4 Benutzer täglich min. 8 Stunden drauf zugreifen. Da stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach dem Traffic-Volumen: Wieviel müsste/sollte ich min. für diese Anforderungen haben?

[ Wenn jemand Dokumenten-Archiv-Software für LINUX kennt wäre ich für einen Wink sehr dankbar! ]

Wäre für Hilfe und vor allem Denkanstöße (auch in andere Richtung sehr dankbar)!

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Hellhunter (24. Dezember 2003)

http://www.puretec.de

is aber teuer der krams


----------

